# What happens when....



## jr.painting

you don't prep drywall mud. I had a wall divider and I took it down and the paint came right with it. All I did was use finish nails to hold it up. I started to scrap the wall to knock down the paint where it lifted. Well, 10mins later this what my wall looks like now.

I took all the paint right down to the drywall. I can run my hand across the drywall and gather up drywall dust. The wall was never prepped 24 years ago. House was built in 1984.

Yes this is my house. I am fixing it up since I have my house on the market.

I will be using elastomeric patch to feather out the paint lines.


----------



## jr.painting

Well I am in the process of fixing this now, I have went into the kitchen its going fast.

got the putty on and on coat of primer. I will be doing two coats of primer and 2 coats of paint. I have to do this as there is a paint ridge where the paint did not come off. I could sand all this, but that's not for me.


----------



## JNLP

Looks like fun.

Is that a gallon of Behr next to a gallon of Duration? :001_unsure:


----------



## jr.painting

The berh paint is currently on the wall, I took a paint chip in to get matched, and bought two gallons of Duration paint.


----------



## jr.painting

*Progress Pics.*

So I have to keep you all up-to-date on this, I have three coats of primer and half the wall with one coat.

At this point its looking better.


----------



## tsunamicontract

so Sev, did you roll some shertex on there to match your texture too?


----------



## jr.painting

nop, I don't have textured walls, they only texture I have is from the roller.

Edit in: who is this "sev" you are talking about.


----------



## sage

what's that blue tape half way down on the door casing for?
Sage


----------



## jr.painting

I have the same color on the wall, so I only needed to go half way down. Color matches to a tee. Thanks to SW.

I am finishing up the last coat right now so I will take a final pic.


----------



## JNLP

How do you like that little platform you have there? Saw Lowes has them for $40 and was thinking of picking some up.


----------



## jr.painting

I can't say enough about it, I love it, works perfect and gets me right to the celing with no ladders, much lighter and easy to work with.

It comes in so handy, I am thinking about getting another one to extend it out longer, less moving.

I you don't have one, I would suggest in getting one. You won't be disappointed


----------



## jr.painting

*Finished wall*

Ok, I have finished one side of the wall. I think it looks good.

Sorry for the bad pic. there was no natural light, its dark here now.


----------



## timhag

tsunamicontract said:


> so Sev, did you roll some shertex on there to match your texture too?


Tsun, this made my wheels start to spin. I did a little investigating and found that the wording, spelling and writing are the same. Could be wrong, may be a cousin or something. Either way, this dude is related some way some how. Good catch brother.:thumbsup:


----------



## PVPainter

3 coats of primer??? Afraid to sand???? Putty?? Blue tape halfway around a casing???


Buddy, I hear that they are doing free clinics for home owners looking to improve their painting skills on Saturday's now at home depot, maybe you can catch it next week.


----------



## PVPainter

JNLP, the platforms are great. If you are going to go down that road get the husky with extendable legs, that way when you get to the 8 or 9 foot ceilings your still all set. Oh and don't ever try and put two guys + a full sheet of 1/2 inch rock on one, they are serious about that weight limit.


----------



## jr.painting

PVPainter said:


> 3 coats of primer??? Afraid to sand???? Putty?? Blue tape halfway around a casing???
> 
> 
> Buddy, I hear that they are doing free clinics for home owners looking to improve their painting skills on Saturday's now at home depot, maybe you can catch it next week.


Yes, three coats of primer, Just to hide the paint lines better, I sanded all the lines, I just did not want to hurt the sheet rock.

Also I am not afraid of sanding. Yes I did go half way down, no need to paint the whole wall since the color is the same. Why should I care that much, its my house and my house is the market, I just did not want potential buys getting turned away from this mess.

Read my posts before you fly the handle next time, I explained all this before.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsunamicontract*
> _so Sev, did you roll some shertex on there to match your texture too?_
> 
> Tsun, this made my wheels start to spin. I did a little investigating and found that the wording, spelling and writing are the same. Could be wrong, may be a cousin or something. Either way, this dude is related some way some how. Good catch brother.:thumbsup:


I have no idea who this Sev is. SO stop calling me Sev. Since I have no idea who this person is, how can I be related. Just stating the facts.


----------



## JNLP

They're just busting your balls man.


----------



## timhag

jr.painting said:


> SO stop calling me Sev. .


*SEV!*


----------



## jr.painting

HA, ha, think your mister funny guy.


----------



## tsunamicontract

Well Tim, if you check "jr.painting"'s posts, they have the same dumb stuff, same mis-spellings and wrong words, the same cans of behr paint (which sev now has the logo for on his website where he runs a special of 4 rooms for $850), he has the same location listed as sev, oh and if you check the pictures in this thread, same apartment as the pictures he posted in names to faces thread.


----------



## timhag

tsunamicontract said:


> Well Tim, if you check "jr.painting"'s posts, they have the same dumb stuff, same mis-spellings and wrong words, the same cans of behr paint (which sev now has the logo for on his website where he runs a special of 4 rooms for $850), he has the same location listed as sev, oh and if you check the pictures in this thread, same apartment as the pictures he posted in names to faces thread.


Thats what I did, went back and compared. What is Sev's website addy?


----------



## vermontpainter

Wow, this is weird. Tsunami's right. It looks as if jr painting is painting sev's apartment. Small world.


----------



## JNLP

Ok Jr, here's what we need you to do. Take a photo of yourself with a piece of paper that says "I'm Not Sev" on it. We will then compare your facial features to our good friend Sev who ran off on us. :thumbup:


----------



## Bender

:tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank:



Brutal


----------



## tsunamicontract

vermontpainter said:


> Wow, this is weird. Tsunami's right. It looks as if jr painting is painting sev's apartment. Small world.


hmm is it wierd that I am right or that JR is painting sevs appt? :whistling2:


----------



## tsunamicontract

sevs web page
but the pictures of his home are both on this site. Hey, at least he raised is prices to $212.5 a room including mat. And its not that I have a problem with Sev posting on this website, but that he masquerades as a real painter giving advice to poor unsuspecting other painters and his typing drives me crazy. If he would fix those things (which we have pointed out time and time again and there has been no effort to do so) I would welcome him.


----------



## timhag

He even offers Free pressure washing Estimates. He spelled washing wrong. wtf?


----------



## RCP

OMG! I think you are right!
Notice the coca cola bottles, phone/jack and outlet.
Sev, come clean!


----------



## tsunamicontract

oh don't worry, I did my homework first. But yah, and the wall "dividers" (just little shelves and that phone thing) that make the paint peel in the first place.


----------



## JNLP

Yeah... I'd say you're busted on this one. :surrender:


----------



## cole191919

HA! This is funny. Talk about being caught red handed.


----------



## tsunamicontract

maybe being caught BEHR handed?


----------



## jr.painting

Really, I wondered how long it would take someone to figure this out. I did create a new account because I wanted people to see that I am nice and can help. Yes this is my house and yes everything you pointed out is true. I am Sev.

I wanted to show that I am nice and so what if I can't type half of the time. I never said I was the world greatest speller. Yeah, ok, I guess I am going to take a beating on this, but, before you do, please go back find the posts from jr. painting. 

So really, sev never left. And yes, I have changed my attitude since I created my new account.


----------



## jr.painting

tsunamicontract said:


> oh don't worry, I did my homework first. But yah, and the wall "dividers" (just little shelves and that phone thing) that make the paint peel in the first place.



What started this whole project is from the divider, I never cut the access paint off the edge and it ripped everything, drywall and the paint. I should have left the divider in place.:yes:


----------



## tsunamicontract

jr.painting said:


> access


excess 

did someone paint it on the wall?


----------



## timhag

jr.painting said:


> Yeah, ok, I guess I am going to take a beating on this, but, before you do, please go back find the posts from jr. painting.
> 
> I have changed my attitude since I created my new account.


Attitude, spelling and wording all stayed the same and all your posts just takes me right be to when you were SEV. There is no difference brother.
Why are you still giving those stupid ass deals on your site?


----------



## jr.painting

tsunamicontract said:


> excess
> 
> did someone paint it on the wall?



No it was not painted on, just painted right up it.



> Attitude, spelling and wording all stayed the same and all your posts just takes me right be to when you were SEV. There is no difference brother.
> Why are you still giving those stupid ass deals on your site?


I am still offering "what you call stupid ass deals" because I can. Why should I charge 2,000 to paint one room, I think that's stupid. I don't have a high over head like most of you do. I am still small. So I think I can offer what ever I want. Its not like I am taking business away from anyone here since we all live in different states, (Except anyone from MN) But then again I don't care I take work away from other people. Its all part of business.


----------



## timhag

jr.painting said:


> No it was not painted on, just painted right up it.
> 
> I am still offering "what you call stupid ass deals" because I can. Why should I charge 2,000 to paint one room, I think that's stupid. I don't have a high over head like most of you do. I am still small. So I think I can offer what ever I want. Its not like I am taking business away from anyone here since we all live in different states, (Except anyone from MN) But then again I don't care I take work away from other people. Its all part of business.


And you want respect here............okay buddy. :laughing::lol::laughing::lol:


----------



## scpainting

i have a hard time spelling too. but dont call me a stoopid painter.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

WOW!!!! 
I've been wondering when you resurface 
Good luck!!!!


----------



## daArch

Sev,

You said that the paint fell off because the dry wall mud lacked prep, right? You said you could run your hand across the drywall and gather up drywall dust, right?

You said you scraped the paint off and "got the putty on and on coat of primer" on the wall. Right?

I see a critical step missing, and the resaon I think why the first paint failed. Can YOU name the missing step?

(no help from the peanut gallery, please)


----------



## tsunamicontract

I love it, quiz the hack!


----------



## jr.painting

Hack, yes, ok, I am a hack. I hope that make you all happy now. I AM A HACK,HACK,HACK.

Well lets see, I scrapped, wiped the wall down, puttied, sanded, 3 coats of primer(brushed) and 2 coats of paint.

Nop, I didn't miss anything.


----------



## daArch

well,

I'm not sure if you made what I think was the same mistake the original "painter" made.

You see, when I read that you could run your hand across the drywall and gather up drywall dust, I instantly knew bonding was most likely compromised by the failure to remove ALL dust prior to paint application.

OK, you said you "scrapped, wiped the wall down, puttied, sanded, 3 coats of primer(brushed) and 2 coats of paint"

I don't see where you completely dusted the wall after you sanded !

Also, when you wiped the wall the first time, what did you use and how did you test for thoroughness ?



BTW, what is "putty"?

Are you using glazing compound to patch your walls?

Or are you just calling any variety of gypsum appropriate patching products by a wrong name? 

It would help communications if we all use the correct names for products, tools, and materials.


----------



## timhag

daArch said:


> BTW, what is "putty"?
> 
> .


I was thinking the same thing. What the hell is putty? Plumbers putty? I bet he used Silly Putty.


----------



## jr.painting

Wow, how did you guess I was using silly putty. LOL. No I am using elestrometric patch. It works fine but I am going to the store and I am going to buy joint compound works better and much faster. With the other patch I was using you can still see the edges, no big deal, but it would be if I was at a customers house.

Other wise there something better the joint and elestrometirc.

I was wiped the with a damp rag. and then back over with a wet towle and let it dry. For the roghness I used 180 grit sandpaper.


----------



## timhag

jr.painting said:


> .
> 
> I was wiped the with a damp rag. .


You should have been wiped with an eraser.


----------



## tsunamicontract

jr.painting said:


> Wow, how did you guess I was using silly putty. LOL. No I am using elestrometric patch. It works fine but I am going to the store and I am going to buy joint compound works better and much faster. With the other patch I was using you can still see the edges, no big deal, but it would be if I was at a customers house.
> 
> Other wise there something better the joint and elestrometirc.
> 
> I was wiped the with a damp rag. and then back over with a wet towle and let it dry. For the roghness I used 180 grit sandpaper.


And how the heck did you sand elastomeric patch?



timhag said:


> You should have been wiped with an eraser.


HAHAHAHA:thumbup:


----------



## daArch

timhag said:


> You should have been wiped with an eraser.



I was thinking something a little less discrete -


----------



## PVPainter

Sev, in all honesty man, go get a job with someone who knows what they are doing. You can't continue to call yourself a professional painter and not be able to successfully skim coat, in your own home none the less. All these decisions you make (that are horribly wrong) have to be fixed by a professional eventually, which is just going to cost these people who are hiring you both a chunk of change out of their pocket, and a major headache. If you think about it, essentially you are a thief and a liar. How would you feel if you were having surgery performed by a guy who decided to do it because he heard it was easy and there was good money in it?

If you want to be a pro, out there on your own, then do exactly what the rest of us did and put your time in, learn something, THEN decide to become a contractor. 

This isn’t meant to cut you down or make fun of you, this is to bring you to reality, and hopefully make you realize that you need to learn a thing or two, and posting on this site isn’t the way to do so.


----------



## chrisn

This isn’t meant to cut you down or make fun of you, this is to bring you to reality, 

Good luck with that.


----------



## timhag

chrisn said:


> This isn’t meant to cut you down or make fun of you, this is to bring you to reality,
> 
> Good luck with that.


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

tsunamicontract said:


> And how the heck did you sand elastomeric patch?
> HAHAHAHA:thumbup:


Thank you for asking this.
Sev Not only can you not spell. It also sound if you can not read labels as well.:jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

PVPainter said:


> Sev, in all honesty man, go get a job with someone who knows what they are doing.


This is about the 1000th time I heard this.


----------



## daArch

PVPainter said:


> Sev, in all honesty man, go get a job with someone who knows what they are doing. You can't continue to call yourself a professional painter and not be able to successfully skim coat, in your own home none the less. All these decisions you make (that are horribly wrong) have to be fixed by a professional eventually, which is just going to cost these people who are hiring you both a chunk of change out of their pocket, and a major headache. If you think about it, essentially you are a thief and a liar. How would you feel if you were having surgery performed by a guy who decided to do it because he heard it was easy and there was good money in it?
> 
> If you want to be a pro, out there on your own, then do exactly what the rest of us did and put your time in, learn something, THEN decide to become a contractor.
> 
> This isn’t meant to cut you down or make fun of you, this is to bring you to reality, and hopefully make you realize that you need to learn a thing or two, and posting on this site isn’t the way to do so.


Sev,

Seriously.... I mean SERIOUSLY with no derision or belittlement meant, do what my fellow Masshole says.

We ALL started out at some point. NONE of us learned the trade ALL on our own. When we say we are self taught, that don't mean we reinvented the wheel. We worked with and for others who knew a smidgen more that we. 

You can't learn a hands-on craft like painting without HANDS-ON mentoring. We can't teach you, Bob Villa can't teach you, some book can't teach you, you REALLY NEED to learn from someone OUT IN THE FIELD.

Do yourself a favor and do as PVP says. If you do, we'll be more than happy to fill in some blanks, if you do not, we will stop shooting blanks and load the guns for bear ! 

and that's said with much hope and charity in my heart.


----------



## patriotpainter

ewingpainting.net said:


> Thank you for asking this.
> Sev Not only can you not spell. It also sound if you can not read labels as well.:jester:


I haven't been posting for very long so I don't know the "Sev" history you veterans know but when he said he used elastomeric patch on interior drywall I knew this guy was a  . The idiot at Home Depot where he buys his paint probably told him this is ok and that Painters Putty can be used to skim drywall, what a hack!


----------



## painterdude

I'd guess the hole was too big for toothpaste? pd


----------



## JacksonPaintCo

Classic Sev, mystery of Jr Painting solved. I had to re-read the entire thread again it was so funny. Wow, I needed that. :thumbup:


----------



## timhag

JacksonPaintCo said:


> Classic Sev, mystery of Jr Painting solved. I had to re-read the entire thread again it was so funny. Wow, I needed that. :thumbup:


Might as well read this one while your at it http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2996


----------



## JAYJAY

This is the best thread I have seen on here yet, CSI paint talk! :thumbup:


----------



## MAK-Deco

What user name will he come back as next time???


----------



## timhag

MAK-Deco said:


> What user name will he come back as next time???


Thats funny, I was talking to JNLP about this very subject today. WTF? why am I thinking of Sev when i'm working?


----------



## PinnacleResidential

My favorite part of this post is that this idiot spent the big $$$ for Duration and painted it half way down the wall. I also love the painters tape instead of a true cut!


----------



## timhag

PinnacleResidential said:


> My favorite part of this post is that this idiot spent the big $$$ for Duration and painted it half way down the wall. I also love the painters tape instead of a true cut!


The best is when he left as Sev and came back as jr painting. Tried to fool us but tsun was on to him. I knew jr was goofy but didn't think it was sev.


----------



## vermontpainter

timhag said:


> The best is when he left as Sev and came back as jr painting. Tried to fool us but tsun was on to him. I knew jr was goofy but didn't think it was sev.


Neither dog looked like it was gonna hunt.


----------



## PinnacleResidential

It says Sevrenson Painting under his name.

First the snowmobile backwards ladder, then he paints half a wall. This guys posts are awesome.


----------



## PinnacleResidential

Have you guys seen this guys website? It is even better than his posts. The deck that he painted is on there and the quotation says, "we don't have finished pictures of this but we are painting it a darker color."

What a description! I am sold. This guy has to be the best comic relief on this page. He also lists "deck painting" as one of his services offered. Also states that he is looking for experienced power washers. I wonder if he means experienced machines or workers.


----------



## timhag

PinnacleResidential said:


> Have you guys seen this guys website? It is even better than his posts. The deck that he painted is on there and the quotation says, "we don't have finished pictures of this but we are painting it a darker color."
> 
> What a description! I am sold. This guy has to be the best comic relief on this page. He also lists "deck painting" as one of his services offered. Also states that he is looking for experienced power washers. I wonder if he means experienced machines or workers.


He spelled power washing wrong on his site unless he fixed it? Maybe you missed it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

And what about the support you get?















 You can contact us several different way. We have e-mail, phone, snail mail.​ The fast way to get in touch with us to place a phone call. If you leave a message your phone call will be returned in with 1 business day.​ ​


----------



## PinnacleResidential

I can't understand why you would post your website to a professional painters forum when it looks and reads like that. This guy is the best, there's no doubt. I haven't been on this site too long but you say he's been here before and came back with a different name? Thats great. Youd think he would have learned the first time.


----------



## MAK-Deco

oh and he's coming back for sure... be on the look out for it...


----------



## daArch

I wouldn't visit his site too much as more visits raise his search engine rankings. And with higher rankings, the more innocent HO's will think he's legit and then too will fall subject to his "professional quality". And that will give us ALL a blackeye.


----------



## PinnacleResidential

Welcome to Severson's Painting. We are happy that you have found our site. At Severson's Painting we strive for customer satisfaction. We bring you polite, on-time service to every job we do. If the customer is not happy, were not happy. We are proudly serving SE MN.

At Severson's Painting we believe in Quality, not quantity. If the job is not up to the customers satisfaction we will fix the problem before we consider the job finished. 

This is his home page introduction verbatim. When you have to tell your clients you'll fix problems on your initial meeting, they may want to look elsewhere. I am excited about his comeback. These post have me and my wife cracking up.


----------



## timhag

PinnacleResidential said:


> Welcome to Severson's Painting. We are happy that you have found our site. At Severson's Painting we strive for customer satisfaction. We bring you polite, on-time service to every job we do. If the customer is not happy, were not happy. We are proudly serving SE MN.
> 
> At Severson's Painting we believe in Quality, not quantity. If the job is not up to the customers satisfaction we will fix the problem before we consider the job finished.
> 
> This is his home page introduction verbatim. When you have to tell your clients you'll fix problems on your initial meeting, they may want to look elsewhere. I am excited about his comeback. These post have me and my wife cracking up.


Here is his quotes when we called him Sev because he was acting like Sev. 

"I have no idea who this Sev is. SO stop calling me Sev. Since I have no idea who this person is, how can I be related. Just stating the facts"
and
"who is this "sev" you are talking about."
Looking back at this is a riot.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

This is hilarious, we cant stop giving him a hard time even when he's not here. Or maybe he is here and makeing fun of his own site. DaArch, timhag, PinnacleResidential, MAK-Deco........hummmmmm.


----------



## daArch

ewingpainting.net said:


> This is hilarious, we cant stop giving him a hard time even when he's not here. Or maybe he is here and makeing fun of his own site. DaArch, timhag, PinnacleResidential, MAK-Deco........hummmmmm.



DAMN ! BUSTED ! Cnn I stop yewsing mai spile chick know ?


----------



## tsunamicontract

daArch said:


> DAMN ! BUSTED ! Cnn I stop yewsing mai spile chick know ?


wow was that crow or sev?
GOod one thought Bill


----------

